# CTHULHU AIO MOD



## Sir Vape (23/11/21)

*







WE PRESENT THE CTHULHU AIO MOD!!!*

_SMALLEST BORO DEVICE ON THE MARKET

FULLY COMPATIBLE WITH BORO TANKS

COMPATIBLE WITH BILLET BOX DRIP TIP ADAPTER

MADE ENTIRELY FROM AVIATION ALUMINIUM (BODY AND PANELS)

COMES WITH ASPIRE ADAPTER

COMES WITH RBA DECK

*GRAB YOURS HERE WHILE STOCKS LAST!!!*_

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-cthulhu-rba-aio-box

*NOT SOR SALE TO UNDER 18'S. PRODUCTS MAY CONTAIN NICOTINE.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

